# Frogs & Toads > Toads >  Need Help!!

## Mitchell

So i am leaving for 10 days on Sunday and i cant bring my toads with me. So i was wondering if i put in a bunch of crickets in there before i go and mist the cage and fill up the water dish, will they survive?

----------


## Heather

That's a long time. Maybe you could get one of those boxes of crickets. They have live crickets and they have a small opening like a door to tap crickets out. You could open the door and hope only a few come out at a time. Bad thing about crickets is that they bite. That is why we usually remove any uneaten ones after the frogs/toads have eaten. 

Another option is to sink a glass or ceramic bowl to substrate level and put some worms into it. Then they could eat from the bowl when they're hungry.

----------


## Crystal

That's a long time.  If you can get someone to look in on them and change water every few days, maybe dump in more crickets, that'd be best.  Not great to just have tons of crickets wandering around in there, bothering them, and drowning in the water dish, but it's the lack of clean water that'd be main issue.  They'll be pooping and peeing and muddying water, possibly tipping it over.  Is there a friend, family member, or neighbor you'd trust with that?  They'd only have to stop by 3 times maybe.  Or even better, someone who could watch them at their house.

----------


## Mitchell

Ill see if my parents can take care of them till i get back.

----------


## Crystal

That would be cool.  Really wouldn't be much for them to do, but I'd think lots of peace of mind for you.  

I'd be lost, but I made my bf promise to come over and at least change water if something happened to me.  Had to leave my kitten for 2wks 3 years ago and had everyone going by to check on her.  Now with another cat and two toads, I've decided that I can never go anywhere and nothing can ever happen to me again.  And that's that.

----------


## Mitchell

Well my parents can't take care of them, so i am either going to have to find a way to take them with me or let them go.  :Frown:

----------


## Crystal

> Well my parents can't take care of them, so i am either going to have to find a way to take them with me or let them go.


Oh no!  well hang on, heather's ideas were good.  They'll survive even if they muddy their water...  the little crickets aren't the big biters, it's the bigger black ones i think.  if they eat them all, they won't starve to death.  They can go a while without eating.
10 days is a long time, but not impossible.

----------


## Mitchell

They are the "large" crickets from petsmart, and ill find some worms and sow bugs and put them in there as well. Ill also change the water and mist the cage before i go.

----------


## Mitchell

And i have also been feeding them really well lately so i hope they will survive.

----------


## Carlos

Hello Mitchell!  10 days is pretty long time, can you check with friends or other near family members?  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Heather

You could check with your local pet shops. Of they take good care of their animals, of course. Some will board them for you.

----------


## Mitchell

Well i talked one of my parents into feeding them. I will change the water before i leave and than when i get back.

----------


## Heather

Glad to hear  :Smile: .

----------


## Mitchell

Well, i just talked to my parents, and they said that Zalt seems to be eating all the crickets. So i told them go get Bailey out of her hide and makes sure she eats.( if she didn't die yet  :Frown:  )

----------


## DeltaElite121

like anything, many animals can go for a very long time on limited resources/without food. It's water that is essential to survival with any living thing. I think you'll be fine.

----------


## Mitchell

Well i came home yesterday and they were both out hoping around! I made sure Bailey and Zalt both ate the same amount. They are doing fine! I am so relieved and happy.

----------


## Logan

Wooh! That's great! Hey, I just got a 20 gallon for Lola!

----------


## Mitchell

Nice, and that's the same size as my enclosure.

----------


## Heather

Yay!  :Smile:  Glad they are fine.

----------

